# wood urn



## rikety (Nov 5, 2010)

I want to make a wood urn for my daughters ashes. she died last week and thought it would be nice to make one rather than buy one. Could use a plan or other help.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Hi Rikety,

I am very sorry for you loss.

I made an urn for my wife's grandfather. I detail the process here. If you ask the mortuary they can give you the basic dimensions.

John


----------



## rebel (Aug 12, 2009)

Sorry for your lost
hope this helps.

http://www.mhp-urns.com/urn_plans.php
http://www.yourlovingmemorial.com/woodcremationurns
http://www.woodurnblog.com/


----------



## HallTree (Feb 1, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your loss.
I made a urn, a little over a year ago, for a friend (see my projects). I made it to fit inside the vault that he had to use. If it is not going to be placed in a vault you can make it any size. If it is going to be placed in a vault, check with the cemetary.
This will not be a project that you will enjoy making, but I know you will put your best into it.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm so so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm very sorry for yoru loss. It's very hard to loose a child. The saying goes, we are not suppose to loose our children first.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear that too. It is bad enough to loose parrents when you expect them to go. I can't imagine loosing a child.


----------



## richardf (Nov 8, 2009)

I recently made an urn and the problem I had was, during the construction process, I kept saying to myself that it is simply not good enough for the person. Well everyone else said it was a fitting gesture and my great aunt would of loved it. So I think any plan would do, just don't get bogged down in thinking "it's just not good enough". Your skill and love will show through.

I don't have a picture of it, but I did make an urn for my friend's dog which I posted in *Spirit Box for Coworker* under my projects.

Sorry about your loss.


----------



## rkoorman (Sep 1, 2010)

that's really sad. i cant imagen how you feel. i wish you a lot of strength. i cant help you with the urn but my thoughts are with you.

rick

netherlands,europe


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family. This is what I did for my mother-in-laws ashes. If you want to read more on what I did you can go to my projects.

God Bless
tom


----------



## Bob42 (Jan 9, 2008)

Rikety, 
I'm very sorry to hear of your sad news. your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Sorry for your loss. Know the feeling. Our prayers for you and the family.


----------

